
How I Upgraded My iPhone Memory 800% – In Shenzhen, China - avenoir
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHP-OPXK2ig
======
equalunique
Had a great time watching this video last night. What that man does in his
videos is truly cyberpunk.

